

Reminder: Post Startup School Distributed Open House Happening Now - yurisagalov
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=215628409610962086871.0004b0279e5085205064a&msa=0&ll=37.653383,-122.242126&spn=0.935042,1.562805
Come visit any of us in the SF-Bay area!<p>Addmired 555 Hamilton Ave, Palo Alto.<p>Aerofs 639 High St, Palo Alto.<p>Airbnb 99 Rhode Island St, Second Floor, San Francisco.<p>Comprehend Systems 235 Alma St, Palo Alto.<p>Dropbox 760 Market St, Suite 1150, San Francisco.<p>Greplin 300 Brannan St, Suite 501, San Francisco.<p>Heyzap 251 Kearney St, Third Floor, San Francisco.<p>Justin.tv/TwitchTV 23 Geary St, Suite 800, San Francisco.<p>Scribd 539 Bryant St, San Francisco.<p>Stripe 522 Ramona St, Palo Alto.<p>WePay 455 Portage Ave, Suite B, Palo Alto.
======
pg
I'm just leaving to visit some of the startups in Palo Alto.

~~~
alabut
You were at Stripe so briefly that we couldn't even get over to that side of
the room before you left! :)

------
nicholasreed
And after the DOH, have some drinks and meat at Hacker House at 354 Poe St in
Palo Alto! <https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=309750265707523>

